# *VIDEO* Flying Quizini Goes to Top Dog...



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WOOHOOO!!! GO QUIZ AND STEPH!!

Nicely done! He kept his attention on you the whole time he has very good animation and FLASH! I'm sure you and Quiz will do very good in the long run!

HEHE...Maddie says nice job!


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! The Quiz Man looks great. Congratulations!
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Good job Quiz and Stephanie*

He did a really nice job. You did an excellent job handling, staying connected between exercises. You can fix what was a tad off today. The thing I did see that worries me is his looking around on the recall. You may want to play games with him and do the unpredictable after you leave him in training. You are on the right path and I saw nothing today that some polishing won't fix. Very cute, you should be pleased.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Rastadog said:


> He did a really nice job. You did an excellent job handling, staying connected between exercises. You can fix what was a tad off today. The thing I did see that worries me is his looking around on the recall. You may want to play games with him and do the unpredictable after you leave him in training. You are on the right path and I saw nothing today that some polishing won't fix. Very cute, you should be pleased.


Thanks!

Yes, I saw the recall issues, too. We do unpredictable stuff - I just need to get him to multi-ring matches where I can do it there, too. I haven't matched him enough in that environment and when he was static (waiting on the recall) the other rings were very exciting for him!

Thanks for the handling compliment!

-S


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very impressivie job from both you and Quiz. Quiz looks so excited. You can see him really concentrating SOOO hard on you.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh WOW! He looked great! Wonderful attention and gorgeous finishes and your handling is beautiful! He was a little distracted by the dogs in the other ring but this being his first time I think he was wonderful! Great job Quiz and Steph!

I had my Chelsea in a ring one time and she was on a long down and the ring was inside next to a hallway. There were three kids playing in the hallway with POPCORN! She (of course) was on that very end! Kept looking down that hallway at those kids and that popcorn while I was praying for the longest three minutes of my life that she wouldn't break! She didn't but boy was she distracted!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

That boy is amazing!!!! Well done to you both!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

What a pleasure you two are to watch! Something for us to aspire to.

Love his Pogo-ing - BOING! Tee Hee! What a great team you are!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a joy to watch!
As Rasta said, Great connection during _and between _exercises!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Love his Pogo-ing - BOING! Tee Hee! What a great team you are!


Haha! Yeah, I'm pretty sure that BOING! is his middle name! :greenboun:hyper::greenboun


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great job Quiz and Steph. He was concentrating so hard for you and I was very impressed. I dont know much about this but I thought you both were great. He has such a bouncy step and looks like he is really loving what he does.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

THere is my man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You go Quiz!!! You looked great!!!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Steph, great video Quiz is going to be a ringer for sure..I love that quick about and his focus AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

hawtee said:


> Steph, great video Quiz is going to be a ringer for sure..I love that quick about and his focus AWESOME!!!!!


Thanks!

Hey, I actually referred somebody at the trail to River Ranch dogs! She was very interested in Quiz and had been talking to Yvonne. Her name is Dawnette Meredith. I mentioned that the breeder had bred to Quiz's dad and seemed to produce dogs that are very "Quiz-like". She is looking for another performance Golden.

What's the story on Lillie and her pending puppies?

-Stephanie


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

That's what I like about the Tanbark dogs, they are very flashy dogs and LOVE to perform...of couse that's what their bred for!


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

AWESOME! What a cute little worker Quiz is! Great job, and thanks for sharing the video!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

VERY IMPRESSIVE!! What training method do you use to get such intense focus and concentration?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Augie's Mom said:


> VERY IMPRESSIVE!! What training method do you use to get such intense focus and concentration?


I use motivational, reward-based training. For the attention heeling, I follow Teri Arnold's method. Her Steppin Up to Success Book 1 is invaluable for teaching attention, etc. for competition obedience.

I use a pinch in the early days - but not as a harsh correction --- rather, as a motivational tool by correcting up to a food treat. When done that way, the leash pop actually revs the dog up and maintains an up, happy worker. I also use a food stick with a treat on it as an initial visual target for the dog. First the stick is in my hand, then graduates to on a belt, then it's sticking out from my armband and eventually, treats are kept wedged between the armband and my arm in training. The armband becomes the visual target in the ring.

I also train for years - literally - before going into the ring. Quiz is turning four and that was his first time competing in obedience.

-S


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> First the stick is in my hand, then graduates to on a belt, then it's sticking out from my armband and eventually, treats are kept wedged between the armband and my arm in training. The armband becomes the visual target in the ring.
> 
> -S


Hey, I noticed you touching/adjusting (?) your armband in that video. Is that a little reminder for Quiz when you go in the ring?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sit Happens said:


> Hey, I noticed you touching/adjusting (?) your armband in that video. Is that a little reminder for Quiz when you go in the ring?


Absolutely. In fact, between exercises, I'll even touch it and say, "watch" as we travel over to set up for something else!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sit Happens said:


> Hey, I noticed you touching/adjusting (?) your armband in that video. Is that a little reminder for Quiz when you go in the ring?


Absolutely. In fact, between exercises, I'll even touch it and say, "watch" as we travel over to set up for something else! For all he knows, there might be food in there. In fact, there so often IS food in there (in training only, of course) that when I do groups, I take my paper number out of the holder and just put that behind the dog and I continue to wear the holder. It do doubt stinks of food and is an important visual for him so the last thing I want to do is have THAT behind him in groups!


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Absolutely. In fact, between exercises, I'll even touch it and say, "watch" as we travel over to set up for something else!


Ok, cool. I just wondered if it was intentional. I had a little Willard Bailey flashback when I saw that on your video, LOL.

Hey, (I might have asked you this before), you mentioned that you use Terri Arnold's method to teach heeling. I haven't read any of Terri's stuff, but I have seen some of Anne Marie Silverton's videos. How is Terri's method different than Anne-Marie's? They sound an awful lot a like from your very brief description (with the exception of the target stick).

Congrats again on a job VERY well done at Top Dog!


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

i only can say AMAZING!!!!!! I was watching the video open-mouthed hehe REALLY AMAZING


----------

